# Hobby Horse reviews



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

As I am thinking about taking a step onto the dark side and showing Emmy Western so I was browsing the Hobby Horse site, and drooling over a few items. What's their stuff like?

In particular I'm liking the look of their chaps Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Simplicity Adult HobbySuede Fringed Chaps with the elastic insert beside the zipper, such a good idea.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have purchased a few items for my daughter from HH. I think they are a nice low-end manufacturer.

My only notes: 
- avoid anything with glitter, we still have glitter everywhere!
- Kitten's rail jacket keeps "pilling" at the elbows. I have to keep a fabric shaver handy.
- don't pay full price if you don't have to. I purchased Kittens rail jacket during their end of season sale for 50% off. I'm so glad I waited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh! If you go to my albums, you can see my daughter in her turquoise HH jacket that I picked up during last year's sale. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I'm not sure what Hobby Suede is, but I have a pair of the thick leather ones. They are AWESOME! Whoever put the elastic in was a flippin' genius. If I ever go back to showing western classes, I'm going to try either the smooth ones or ultra-suede.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have hobby horse chaps, with the elastic, both suede and smoothies. They fit my shape perfectly, I love the zipper tugs and I love the spur slot. I have other brands but HH fit my shape the best. HH suede might be the imitation suede I think, I have real leather & suede and the Hobby Horse brand.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Most of my western show wardrobe came from Hobby Horse  I generally like their products. The quality has always been good for the price and everything I've bought from them has always fit well. I've had 2 pairs of their chaps and I liked both of them, however I don't think the elastic insert really makes much of a difference in how they fit. The elastic is so thick that it didn't really seem to add any stretch value.


----------

